

Sounds of the Downhill NYT Interactive - germinalphrase
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/02/05/sports/skiing/the-sounds-of-downhill-skiing.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
germinalphrase
I'm consistently pleased to see the clean, clear new media pieces the NYTimes
is producing. Can anyone speak to the difficulty of producing work similar to
this? What tools are likely to have been used?

